# Serious Find Max Core and Mem Problem!



## dicksonpk (Jul 6, 2006)

I am using HIS X1800GTO IceQ3 and ATITool 0.25 Beta 14
I want to overclock it
so I press Find Max Core(Mem Speed is at default)
I know that if the core is unstable at that speed or artifacts are found
the core speed will slow down until it becomes stable
But my ATITool will not slow down the core speed even artifacts are found
it will continue overclock until the system is crashed
I have uninstalled the old ATITool and download a new one from this website

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/259

But the problem still remains unchanged even on the new ATITool
And the same problem also happened on Find Max Mem

Who can help me solve the problem???PLX>_<"


----------



## POGE (Jul 6, 2006)

Dont triple post... :|


----------



## dicksonpk (Jul 13, 2006)

Please help me>_<


----------



## warup89 (Jul 13, 2006)

It always did the same for me; the only thing i do is to stop the OC when i start seeing artifacts, and lower the core by 5 hertz, then i raise the gpu Voltage a bit (.20V)and start the max thingy again. Always remember to run ur fans at 85% when OCing (and always keep it like that afterwards)


----------



## dicksonpk (Jul 13, 2006)

warup89 said:
			
		

> It always did the same for me; the only thing i do is to stop the OC when i start seeing artifacts, and lower the core by 5 hertz, then i raise the gpu Voltage a bit (.20V)and start the max thingy again. Always remember to run ur fans at 85% when OCing (and always keep it like that afterwards)



THANKS~

But the whole process,Find Max Core, is auto.
Do your ATITool lower the core automatically after detecting any artifacts??
What graphic card are you using??


----------



## infrared (Jul 13, 2006)

what version of atitool is it? Some of the 0.25 beta versions don't stop raising the clock speeds.

Try downloading either 0.24 or 0.25 beta 9/10 They all work correctly for x800/x850 series cards 

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Tweaking/ATITool

that should solve the problem


----------



## dicksonpk (Jul 13, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> what version of atitool is it? Some of the 0.25 beta versions don't stop raising the clock speeds.
> 
> Try downloading either 0.24 or 0.25 beta 9/10 They all work correctly for x800/x850 series cards
> 
> ...



Thanks you for your help^^

I am using 0.25 Beta14 which is the newest and support X1800 series.
And also I am using X1800GTO but not X800/X852 series.


----------



## Urlyin (Jul 13, 2006)

try reading some of this review with some tips .. here


----------



## dicksonpk (Jul 13, 2006)

At this point you should be familiar with stopping the correct services, change voltage to 3D clocks and change the clocks themselves. Often, but not always the 'Find Max' will lock the system up, this is not a show stopper and can be to your benefit. Now you know at which speed the card is no longer stable. As shown below when we restart ATITool it tells us at what speed the tool crashed.

I don't know what exactly it means.


----------



## warup89 (Jul 13, 2006)

i have an x1800xt, but i tried that same version of atitool on and x1800xl too and it doesnt lower the clock when artifacting.


----------



## dicksonpk (Jul 13, 2006)

warup89 said:
			
		

> i have an x1800xt, but i tried that same version of atitool on and x1800xl too and it doesnt lower the clock when artifacting.



Does your ATItool show any temperatures and voltage control??


----------



## warup89 (Jul 13, 2006)

yeah 1 for GPU and 2 for mem


----------



## pt (Jul 13, 2006)

My powercolor x1800GTO don't show anything in Atitool, Voltage, fan control and temps. If you  need to check the Temps, voltages and fan speed use Rivatuner


----------



## warup89 (Jul 13, 2006)

thats really weird, because i used ATItool on a x1800xl (closest cousing to the GTO) and it showied me everything.


----------



## infrared (Jul 13, 2006)

that is weird, i've never come across an x1k series card that doesn't show temperature in atitool. Yeah, see if rivatuna works.

btw, warup, getting my wages this saturday, i'll go streight to the bank on monday and i should have enough for the x850cf  thanks for being patient.


----------



## warup89 (Jul 13, 2006)

yeah if rivatuner works, then stick with it .

-and alright man, i have the card ready for you


----------



## pt (Jul 13, 2006)

Rivatuner works fine and shows everything but can't change voltages (not that i want)


----------



## dicksonpk (Jul 14, 2006)

pt said:
			
		

> My powercolor x1800GTO don't show anything in Atitool, Voltage, fan control and temps. If you  need to check the Temps, voltages and fan speed use Rivatuner



Me too!!
I can't find any voltage control,fan control and temperature in my ATITool!!!
What is the problem??


----------



## pt (Jul 14, 2006)

perhaps in the next version of ATITOOL, meanwhile use Rivatuner


----------

